# Zonta (Slava)



## sergius-sergius (24 Дек 2016)

Уважаемые коллеги!
Кто играл на инструментах Zonta (Slava)?
Интересуют многотембровые готово-выборные инструменты.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, впечатлениями - тембр, механика, компрессия и пр.


----------



## ze_go (24 Дек 2016)

правая механика понравилась, копия итальянской - ИМХО получше "Юпитеровской" стандартной (не Васильевской) будет, 
а левая - хлам, тот же "Юпитер" (не Васильевский) на порядок выше.


----------



## avm (24 Дек 2016)

*ze_go*, не могли бы Вы рассказать в чем отличие "Васильевской" механики от обычной, в какие годы её ставили на Юпитера?


----------



## ze_go (24 Дек 2016)

ну. это лучше один раз увидеть))
оба - братья Васильевы


----------



## avm (24 Дек 2016)

Спасибо, понято))      
PS: Несколько раз в объявлениях попадалось упоминание в инструменте аккорда Васильева. Это просто совпадение фамилий, или в династии есть из старших наклепщик?


----------



## ze_go (25 Дек 2016)

это их отец - Валентин - наклёпщик, сыновья - Сергей и Александр - 
механики


----------



## avm (25 Дек 2016)

Спасибо ещё раз!


----------

